# Angelina Jolie tritt in Elizabeth Taylors Fußstapfen



## Mandalorianer (1 Apr. 2011)

*Angelina Jolie tritt in Elizabeth Taylors Fußstapfen​*
*
Jetzt ist es offiziell:* Für die Leinwandverfilmung wird Angelina Jolie
in die Rolle der ägyptischen Königin Cleopatra schlüpfen. Das ist eine große Ehre für sie, 
aber auch eine echte Herausforderung. Denn um Vergleiche mit der jüngst verstorbenen Elizabeth Taylor ,
die 1963 in dieser Rolle glänzte, wird sie nicht umhinkommen.



​

Gerüchteweise soll die neue Verfilmung von Scott Rudin jedoch andere Schwerpunkte setzen. Der Film werde vordergründig Cleopatras Verführungskünste und erotische Ausstrahlung thematisieren und veranschaulichen, wie sie ihren Körper und Charme für Macht und Politik einsetzte. 


Indes ist noch ungewiss, wer die Rolle von Cleopatras Liebhaber Marcus Antonius, dem römischen Feldherren und Staatsmann, übernehmen wird. Gerüchteweise könnte es sogar Angelinas Lebenspartner Brad Pitt werden. Aber auch Daniel Craig, George Clooney und Colin Firth sollen dafür im Gespräch sein. Bis zum Filmstart müssen wir uns voraussichtlich bis 2013 gedulden.


*Grosses Kino:thumbup:
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (1 Apr. 2011)

dann gibts was zu gucken  :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## DRAGO (1 Apr. 2011)

Meines Erachtens hat Dita von Teese wesentlich mehr Ähnlichkeit mit Liz Taylor


----------



## Punisher (1 Apr. 2011)

Egal, wenn sie genug Haut zeigt


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Apr. 2011)

Sie wird nicht mal ansatzweise so attraktiv sein wie Liz Taylor als Cleopatra!


----------



## Stoney (3 Apr. 2011)

Freue mich riesig das Angelina die Cleopatra spielt:thumbup:


----------



## Skype (9 Apr. 2011)

Mit schwarzen Haare und viel schminke, kann es ja was werden.


----------

